# Rooster comb, is he fine?



## Shrub (Jul 25, 2018)

I have noticed a few times in the evening my Roosters comb becomes like a grey dull, just the back of the comb (like the last spikey bit) but come morning it is full bright red again. Something to be careful of? watch? He has normal appetite seems to act normal, isn't in any pain and spends all day outside.
Also I read somewhere in winter to put like Vaseline on the comb to stop frost bite? Should I? Or is something else better? Winter is only a few months away. Should it be applied daily? Every few days? once a week? what temp drop should i start doing it at? doesn't snow til maybe Mid Jan? Is it fine for them to walk around in Winter? in the snow, we don't get much snow fall, isn't very deep. Or should they stay in the coop all winter? They may have a problem with that, in day time they are free range. If the gate to the garden is closed the rooster will crow til we come open it, if we late letting them out of the coop the rooster wont stop crowing til they all out. 

Sorry for long post, first time chicken owner, rooster and hens only 4 or so months old. I have tried to learn much about them as I can as they do fascinate me.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

His comb will get frost bite at very low freezes. You might prevent this by judicious applications of protection, like petroleum jelly, but the jelly cakes up with dirt. Eventually I let Mother Nature take over and Rooster is just as cocky as ever with his old bird short comb.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It could very well be part of the maturing into a big boy that is causing the comb color changes. Watch as he matures, chances are he'll stay red until he molts.

It sounds like you lived in the type of area I did in southern TN, very little chance of snow kind of place. All of by birds were out of the wind. None ever developed frostbite even when our temps dropped into the teens. Housing is the number one thing to consider to prevent it. Ventilation is key to keep the moisture content down in the air.

Basically having good air exchange without it actually being windy directly on the birds.


----------



## Shrub (Jul 25, 2018)

Last week or so there hasn't been any change in his comb in the evening. maybe it was from maturing? The weather has started to cool down but hasn't gotten to freezing temps and wont for a while. Even though the birds tell me something different... When it rains or strong winds they will come to back door to come inside. They only allowed to come inside in the evening when it is bed time, because it easier to pick them up and move them to coop but are not allowed to stay inside.

They are outside all day except when they get put to bed, we have provided shelter where we keep their food and water. Plus varies other things they use for cover. I keep checking on them


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If their coop is draft free, frost bite should not be an issue.

If you want to PM me and tell me your location I just might be able to allay your concerns.


----------



## j-m_s (Oct 18, 2018)

Vaseline is a good idea in the winter months. If his comb gets wet and it is chilly or windy, than that could cause frostbite. But I have never heard of a comb turning gray at night and going back to red in the morning. Another option is that the comb is not turning red because it is normal, but because is it inflamed or irritated. I would put the Vaseline on it anyway.


----------

